# Storage life for a butane lighter?



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Couldn’t sleep last night so I started thinking… EOTWAWKI

Why does the thought process go from central heat to dryer lint and flint?

Why not get a bunch of BIC butane lighters?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I posted an article a couple years ago about a fellow that had a storage unit that he didn't open for 11 years. Don't remember why. Might have been in the military overseas. When he got home and opened it he made a list of things and how well they kept in a non-temperature controlled environment. A few of the food items were shot but I do recall him saying that a package of Bic lighters work fine. I'll see if I can dig it up later tonight.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You can not imagine how many lighters I have. They are so cheap and right by the checkout too.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

They are even cheaper if you buy a pallet of them... LOL


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

cnsper, thanks I had not thought of that. I'll check Sams club for pallets


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I got a pack of 55 at BJ's for $35.

Time to go look for that old post.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

How about 10.6 cents each and you only need to order a case of 1000.

http://www.jaysimport.com/lighters.html


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cnsper said:


> How about 10.6 cents each and you only need to order a case of 1000.
> 
> http://www.jaysimport.com/lighters.html


As someone that uses a lighter every day I can confidently say; those are junk. You'll go through 3-4 of them to every one Bic. And no I don't own any Bic stock. 

Now if you just wanted lighters for trading away they would probably be fine.

BTW, I can't seem to find that post.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I keep Bic lighters in my electrical tool box for heat shrinking electrical connections. I use them on a regular bases (maybe twice a month) and have never had any trouble getting them to work and some of them are more then 10 years old.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

a tip about those cheap lighters - the little wheel that scrapes the flint is very hard. Remove the wheel and mount on a Dremel mandrel to make an excellent grinder. It will grind almost anything including steel. Can't use the ones from Bic lighters. Also works to make a small knurling tool. And free after you use up the lighter.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a 2 - 1 gallon paint can(metal cans, new from Home Depot) filled with bic lighters, the cans are air tight and there are enough lighters in there to last me/us years.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I smoked a lot for a long time. I have zippos with fluid, wicks and flints but for my money bic's are the way to go. They last fo a long time (up to 4-5 months for cigs) if someone else doent pocket it. Cricket is also a good brand but stick with a couple 5 packs of bics for short term. Also a great barter item. Zippos at home and bics for everything else and youll have fire when you want it. Not saying you shouldnt practice other fire making skills but a little prepping makes life easier when it matters.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

They are also as good or better than waterproof matches. I did a test by dunking one and within a few minutes I had a flame going. Yes it would not light immediately but after blowing the water out of the burner nozzle it did.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, I had a couple Bics that got lost in moving. Found them again 10 years later and they worked just fine. I also have a couple Zippos. They have their plce, IMHO. They are more trouble to maintain, but they will light using Coleman fuel (probably the same kind of petroleum naptha as lighter fluid), or even cheap gasoline, in a pinch. Just be sure to store a lot of flints and a wick or two. Real Zippo wicks used to be asbestos, but may be fiberfrax now. In any case, they don't burn up, but can be damaged, so a spare is good to have.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have butane cartridges for a heater and stoves when the grid is down...hope they stay good as long as the lighters!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Sealed butane lasts pretty much forever, same as propane.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Paint cans?*



Davarm said:


> I have a 2 - 1 gallon paint can(metal cans, new from Home Depot) filled with bic lighters, the cans are air tight and there are enough lighters in there to last me/us years.


I have a couple and never thought about storing something other than food. I will be on a mission to fill one with BIC lighters. I may actually have enough now, but they are not in any particular container.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> As someone that uses a lighter every day I can confidently say; those are junk. You'll go through 3-4 of them to every one Bic.


Correct - Junk. You don't want a bunch of empty lighters after two years.

I have a old Bic from the early 90's without the stupid safety crap on it, and the "starwheel" to turn the flame up and down (great for ballads at concerts, LOL). Still works to this day (just for fun I find it every 5 years or so). It has to be at least 20 years old. Even dead Bics have a great flint that will last 50 years if kept dry! I use them to light the torch.

Also have several zippos... they will run on just about anything. AvGas works great in them, it is the only thing my flight instructor EVER used in his!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I have butane cartridges for a heater and stoves when the grid is down...hope they stay good as long as the lighters!


Do you mean the dark green "Worthington" propane cylinders from the camping section? They are fine as long as you never use them (they store very well).

I have had problems with the seal leaking after unscrewing them! They can be refilled but you have to be able to use them again very quickly after refilling.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

No...they are butane cartridges (small tanks) that can be used for small heaters or butane stoves....got the idea from BillS as he said that's what he's going to use for his stoves..


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Butane is great but does not work if it is below 30 degrees or so.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

db2469 said:


> butane cartridges (small tanks) ... that's what he's going to use for his stoves..


I have seen those in the camping section; they are pretty darn small.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll pile on and say those cheap ones are junk. I bought a few 50-packs. If you run the lighter non-stop for anything more then 10 seconds, the entire top falls apart. I don't feel bad as I paid $5 for 50 but won't do that again.

For Bic lighters, consider a store supplier (and that sells to the public). Here's a 50-pack of Bic's for $41.50 (83 cents each).
http://www.mystoresupplier.com/BIC_LIGHTERS_50_COUNT_p/lit002.htm

While there, get yourself some other things like Chapstick in bulk.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazon com sells them in bulk, as well http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&key...=1&rh=i:aps,k:Mini Bic Lighters in Bulk 50ct


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, it appears $35 was a really good deal at the wholesale store.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

Keep the flints as well as the striker wheel. They're harder material than what you get with a zippo. BIC's are even better.:beercheer:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

50 FULL SIZE Bic lighters for $40

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-FULL-SIZE-Bic-lighters-/111018181275


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I was very curious to see this post since I have had some lighters go bad so to speak. Not sure what the issue was but they were ones from China. Most are these days. Nice post. GB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I was very curious to see this post since I have had some lighters go bad so to speak. Not sure what the issue was but they were ones from China.


Yeah, I wonder..... just because a 20-year-old Bic I have still works doesn't guarantee that they still "make them like they used to".

I wonder if one purchased today would work 20 years from now.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Butane is great but does not work if it is below 30 degrees or so.


Put one in your arm pit and warm it up...next problem


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

That is a good point about the cold affecting butane. We use mini-torches and lighters all the time in -40 and it is not an issue because you keep them close to your person, larger canisters can be an issue. Propane stops working at -40something but can be way before that as the evaporation cools the bottle a lot.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Propane stops working at -40something but can be way before that as the evaporation cools the bottle a lot.


The worst case I can see this is at remote outdoor generator sites in northern climates.

For small lighters, torches , cookstoves, etc. it isn't hard to add a little external heat. Hopefully you aren't trying to light a heater/stove in a -40something remote cabin. In that case, make sure you have some paper and kindling to get a small fire going, first!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Propane is great and we use it all the time. The issue is when the tanks are outside and especially when you are drawing heavily for that size of line/tank. I have seen it happen with the 1lb bottles a quite a bit, with a tiger torch on 25lb bottles it happens pretty easy, I have also seen it happen on a really cold day and a furnace running a lot. It doesn't really matter if it is warm inside in this scenario. These problems are entirely manageable though, but good to know they exist imo.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> especially when you are drawing heavily for that size of line/tank.


Oh yes, I guess I should have clarified. 
I have seen it in happen Texas, as well! I have seen guys try to "test run" a pretty large generator from a 20lb grill bottle, and it works for a little while (a few minutes) until the evaporation rate inside the bottle drops due to boiling liquid and subsequent cold.

But ... these are just examples of poor bottle size utilization. The tiger torch works better on a 100lb bottle in your case .

I have also see guys "gang" a bunch of 20lb grill bottles together to get enough flow rate to run their large generator, but when you get to that point they really just need to be drawing off of a larger tank!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Oh yes, I guess I should have clarified.
> I have seen it in happen Texas, as well! I have seen guys try to "test run" a pretty large generator from a 20lb grill bottle, and it works for a little while (a few minutes) until the evaporation rate inside the bottle drops due to boiling liquid and subsequent cold.


I can't quit laughing long enough to write a decent reply.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Good points, in most conditions with a proper size tank you will have no issue but as you approach -40 it gets more and more difficult. The tiger torch on a small bottle is an example of a bad configuration but it is convenient. The 1pound bottles and the little torch though can be bad as well, it can be frustrating in -20 or so to be trying to warm something up and just as it starts to the torch fizzles, try to warm it up, repeat
One house I saw freeze up had a bigger than 1000gallon tank, I think 2000 a light bulb by the valve and some time is all it took though.


----------

